# Rocky Mountain Flow Raw - Thread



## binaryplease (20. August 2008)

Hab noch nirgendwo eine ausführliche Beschreibung zu diesem Bike gesehen, darum dieser Thread.


Bin das Rocky Mountain Flow Raw und Flow 1 letztens Probegefahren und fand sie gar nicht schlecht.

Natürlich sind die Komponenten des Flow 1 bessser allerdings auch der Preis.

Ich bin Einsateiger im Dirt Bereich und wollte mir evtll das Flow Raw kaufen, was meint ihr , ist das ne ordentliche Basis auf die man aufbauen kann? (Ich Schüler weshalb mein Budget beschränkt ist)


----------

